# Starting out (SA).



## Matarkin (Mar 17, 2013)

Howdy All.

I hail from Salisbury East, South Australia. I just bought a SOT fishing kayak and will receive it in the next month. I tried on and bought a PFD last week.
I haven't been in a kayak for fifteen years and so I'm wondering where there is a safe place is to re-learn.
I'm not stupid enough to go straight from land... nor do I want to as yet.
I was thinking the Murray or Westlakes. Does anyone have any ideas?

Also, I was told that I could troll whilst I learn to paddle again..... that way I get used to fishing also.

Thanks for you time, and I appreciate any advice.

Matt.


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

Welcome to the site Matt.

My suggestion would be to launch from Dotterel Drive, West Lakes. There is a small ramp there and some parking room.

Go for a paddle without the fishing gear on board for the first go and get in early for a practice reentry. Think of it as like riding a motor bike - it's not a matter of IF you will come off but rather WHEN  . Would be good to have someone else with you when you go. Roll the thing right over then see if you can get it upright and get back in. If you can't do it in good conditions then you'll be stuffed when it's bad - but don't be paranoid, be prepared.

Also bear in mind that a capsize will cause loss of anything not secured.

Finally, check out the safety sticky in the safety forum as it has links to various aspects of safe kayak fishing. You may read various bits that become relevant as you venture further.


----------



## Matarkin (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks Bob.

I'll launch from there first. I will be taking a friend, but he will be hiring to start out.
I'm not one to gamble, so we'll play it safe at all times. Is there any boating laws that we should be aware of?

I'll remember to strap everything in for WHEN I come off. Like most kayaks, this one has bungee straps and
a cord for the paddle. How does the extra drag of fishing gear change the re-flip (up-righting) of the yak? Is it much harder?

For the record, I ride a motorbike! WHEN is yet to happen. I've been able to avoid people hitting me and other accidents from happening due to unaware/inattentive drivers.

Like riding, I want to know the safest way to do things so that everyone is safe and so I don't give the sport a bad name! ;-)

Regards,

Matt.


----------



## DavidA (Mar 13, 2007)

Welcome also, Matt. I fully agree with what Bob has told you. Start easy and get your confidence up. Westlakes is a great place to start. You will find (hopefully) that the kayak is amazingly stable (unless you do something silly).

The only boating regulation you need to worry about initially is that you must wear a PFD. Here is the Dept of Transport booklet on boating regs (takes ages to download!).
http://www.sa.gov.au/upload/franchi...g/Recreational handbook/SAFETY EQUIPTMENT.pdf

Keep the hatches closed!

The regs on what you need to carry change a bit if you are more than 2 nautical miles offshore, but that probably won't be a problem for a while. Most of the kayak fishing is done quite close to shore anyway. Good luck and we look forward to some reports of fishing success. Don't ignore Westlakes - there are some good fish come out of there (although you may not want to eat them!)

cheers

David


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Welcome Matt - I'll also echo David and Bob's advice re westlakes - just beware of some of the lakefront property owners - some can be a bit precious about their water front. Have fun!


----------



## Matarkin (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks David and Andrew. I appreciate the advice. I will shut the hatches. I saw the news video about those two young blokes that got into some trouble like that.
I plan to do lots of fishing in WestLakes, as I already do a lot there from the shore. The EPA says it safe to eat from there.... just not crabs, shellfish and such. Apparently they bio-accumulate metals, etc.

I was wondering whether it is recommended to get a fish finder. I know you can pick up a hummingbird 160 (cheap model- as I'm not made of money) for around $80-$90.
Is it of value to have one, or should I be learning to find fish other ways.

Also, what colour and type of lures/baits are good to use in the WL?

Thanks again.

Matt.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Cheap fish finders tend to indicate the depth and structure better than find fish. Still a handy tool to have on your kayak. Never fished west lakes myself but I assume natural colours would be the go. Hopefully someone else can give you better feedback on lure colours


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Welcome Matt
All good advice above
There is a quiet cove between houses opposite Dotterel drive launch spot - be conscious of house owners as previously advised.
I may see you out there. I usually launch from a different spot
Regards


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Matarkin said:


> I was wondering whether it is recommended to get a fish finder. I know you can pick up a hummingbird 160 (cheap model- as I'm not made of money) for around $80-$90.
> Is it of value to have one, or should I be learning to find fish other ways.


Matt - to be frank, I would not worry about a sounder to start with - not for West Lakes initially anyway. You'll find fish where there is structure - thats near pontoons, bridge pylons and rocky outcrops. A sounder will help to show the drop offs but you can also generally guess where they are. So to start off, try casting a small soft plastic with a light jig head close to some of the pontoons - or if bait fishing, a lightly weighted prawn or whitebait. Highly regarded bream lures are squidgy wrigglers in bloodworm (soft plastic) or any of the Ecogear SX40 hard body lures - these are expensive at around $18 each - but they do catch fish. Just try not to get snagged. You'll have a good chance of getting bream or perhaps salmon trout. For more hints on catching bream and all sorts of lures, search on "Buffs" trip reports - see memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=180 
As you get yourself sorted out with rods and the set up that works for you, you might then want to consider a sounder. Good luck.


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey Matt and welcome. Looks like you have already collected some good advice from Bob and Andrew. West Lakes is perfect for you to hone your skills. Catch you out there sometime!


----------



## Matarkin (Mar 17, 2013)

*** WHO IS RIGHT??? ***

Can people please clarify something for me..... possibly with documentation (quotes or links). I keep getting mixed messages about PFDs.
Can someone please tell me the what type and rating of PFD I must wear for kayaking. I'm not the sort of person to go way out from shore on major trips.
But I will go out on little fishing runs when I am competent. Rivers, lakes and estuaries for now.
I have been told that because of this, I don't have to wear a type 1. I already have a type 3 PFD.... can't seem to find what rating number. Two people in stores
have told me that this covers the laws for what I am doing. Other people have told me that I need a type 1 - rating 100 minimum. I have also seen the Western Australia laws picture in the 'Safety stickers' section that says you type 1 for 0-2 Nautical Miles from mainland shore.
What are South Australia's actual laws?
I was wondering whether I should get a type 1 or 2 anyway. I have been told that I only need a type 1 if I'm going 200m or more out from shore!? - No one can quote anything because they don't seem to know what it is!

I need a couple of people to verify this, as I have been told so many different things.
1) I want to be safe.... 2) I want to be legal!
Safety is first, so I don't care if I need to upgrade. Cost isn't really an option when it comes to safety! 

Thanks again peoples.

Matt.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Approved PFD (1,2 or 3) in protected or semi protected waters - but in unprotected waters its a PFD1 or PFD2. No matter what, your PFD must be worn at all times. This should help.









Ref SA Harbors and Navigation Regulations. see 
http://www.legislation.sa.gov.au/LZ/C/R ... 226.UN.PDF

Safety requirements for Kayaks are in Schedule 9 - section 7 (2)

7-Exemptions from requirement for appliances and equipment 
(2) Subject to subclause (2a), a canoe, kayak, rowboat or other similar small
human-powered recreational vessel may, instead of being equipped as required by
clause 6, be equipped with the following:
(a) if the vessel is being operated in protected or semi-protected waters-
(i) 1 PFD Type 1, PFD Type 2 or PFD Type 3 for each person carried
on the vessel;
(ii) unless the vessel is constructed of permanently enclosed pontoon
hulls, a bailer or other suitable device for removing water;
(iii) if the vessel is operated between the hours of sunset and sunrise-
1 torch or lantern;
(b) if the vessel is being operated in unprotected waters-
(i) 1 PFD Type 1 or PFD Type 2, with whistle attached, for each person
(ii) unless the vessel is constructed of permanently enclosed pontoon
hulls, a bailer or other suitable device for removing water;
(iii) if the vessel is operated between the hours of sunset and sunrise-
1 torch or lantern;
(iv) a spare paddle;
(v) a V distress sheet;
(vi) a tow line, at least 15 metres in length, of sufficient strength to allow
the vessel to be towed in any conditions;
(vii) 2 hand held red flares;
(viii) 2 hand held orange smoke signals;
(ix) 1 compass;
Note-
This requirement is not satisfied by GPS or satellite navigation
systems (or similar electronic devices)-see clause 8 of this
Schedule.
(x) 1 map or chart of the operational area;
(xi) 1 litre of fresh water.
(2a) A canoe, kayak, rowboat or other similar small human-powered recreational vessel
being operated in unprotected waters is exempt from a requirement to be equipped
with any or all of the equipment referred to in subclause (2)(b)(vii), (viii), (ix) or (x),
if-
(a) the canoe, kayak, rowboat or other vessel is in the company of-
(i) at least 2 similar vessels; or
(ii) a support vessel; and
(b) at least 1 of the other vessels referred to in paragraph (a) is equipped with all
of the equipment referred to in those subparagraphs; and
(c) the canoe, kayak, rowboat or other vessel remains within 50 metres of the
vessel so equipped at all times.


----------



## Matarkin (Mar 17, 2013)

Awesome info Andrew. It's just what I needed. I'm going to upgrade to a type 2 for now!
Thanks heaps,

Matt.


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Matarkin said:


> Awesome info Andrew. It's just what I needed. I'm going to upgrade to a type 2 for now!
> Thanks heaps,
> 
> Matt.


Smart choice


----------



## Matarkin (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm gonna get an Ultra Trek PFD from Canoe Works.

http://www.adelaidecanoeworks.com.au/ca ... ltra-trek/


----------



## DavidA (Mar 13, 2007)

Good choice, Matt. Very popular and will last you for ages. It also has lots of places to store or attach small items.

David


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

Not only is west lakes super safe, but it's also a bloody good place to hone your bream on lures skills. They're not all big fish but they're fish nonetheless. As for the residents, they only seem to get upset if you're leaving jigheads in the carpet for them or their animals to step on. Try not to make it worse by arguing, best to move on. Plenty of structure in there.


----------



## Matarkin (Mar 17, 2013)

I've always loved West Lakes. At the moment I take my 3yo twin boys down there to fish. Just using bread I only plan on them catching little bream for fun. They love it! Sometimes we even get to feed a pelican. This is extra special for them.
I got a call the other day and my yak delivery has been delayed til mid-late April. Gives me a good amount of time to work on my safety gear and getting my fishing crate setup and ready to go.
I'm looking forward to getting started and possibly seeing some of you out there!

Matt.


----------



## Matarkin (Mar 17, 2013)

I've heard a lot of people talk about the weather. How does the weather seem to affect the regulars at West Lakes?
I'm the sort of person who will throw a line out in a snow storm.... but I do understand that the weather can have a
lot more consequences with a yak involved.

Matt.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Because of the differing channels there is nearly always going to be places to launch and fish in west lakes


----------



## Matarkin (Mar 17, 2013)

10days til I get my kayak! I'm sooooo excited!!!!!!!!!

Here's the list of stuff I've bought in the last month:

PFD (type2 - with 2lt bladder) - Check
Anchor Kit - Check
Sunscreen (clip-on) - Check
Broad-rimmed Hat with neck cover - Check
Polarized Sunnies (with strap to secure) - Check
Pliers (lanyard included and attached) - Check
Kayak Net (rubber netting) - Check
Lanyards for rods & extras x 4 - Check
22lt Eski (with octopus straps for securing)- Check

Is there anything else that I need, besides rods and food.

By the way, I bought an old sack truck/trolley off Gumtree the other day. Cost me $10. I modded it and turned it into a kayak trolley using the trusty angle grinder, a pool noodle and duct-tape ($3 for the noodle).


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like you got it sussed. Obviously with winter coming up maek sure your clothing headgear is appropriate for the temperature, can be a long paddle back and drive home when you are cold to the bone. Sucks about the delay in delivery of your yak, but not long to go now!
Cheers
Bob


----------



## Matarkin (Mar 17, 2013)

I bought some quick dry clothes that are long sleeve, ventlated and warm. They are actually hi-vis work gear type stuff, but I've been told they do the same thing.


----------



## Matarkin (Mar 17, 2013)

Finally the Kayak has arrived. Hitting West Lakes tomorrow afternoon for a gentle paddle and likely some fishing! WAHOO ! ! !


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Matarkin said:


> Finally the Kayak has arrived. Hitting West Lakes tomorrow afternoon for a gentle paddle and likely some fishing! WAHOO ! ! !


Make sure you find the trip report section here and post it! Nothing like starter enthusiasm to get us all going.


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

Well the weather was rather foul most of the day so I wouldn't blame you if you didn't go - but if you did, how did it turn out?


----------



## Matarkin (Mar 17, 2013)

I rocked up at West Lakes in the pouring rain. It wasn't going to stop me, but the trees were bending over backwards, so I decided against it.
Seriously depressing, since I've been waiting so long to get the yak. I'm looking forward to Thursdays weather, but I may get a chance to go before then.


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

A wise decision I think. You need a few trips in different conditions to know what the limit is for you and your boat. 
Bloody typical though isn't it - you get a new boat and the first day of winter hits early :roll:

Never mind, should be some more opportunities over the next week.


----------



## Matarkin (Mar 17, 2013)

This afternoon was great. Had my first paddle around and had a great time trolling! Nothing much.... only kept one. I'll try and put it up in the trip section.


----------

